# www.desire-art.com



## fkh (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,
my website is oriented to sell on wish art photography and once sold stock photography.

I would most welcome professional comments on accessibility of the site to desired group of eventual customers.
Wishing a nice day to everybody!
Fred


----------

